# Estações meteorológicas



## Pedrop (29 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

Boas Tardes amigos!

Eu sou novo aqui no fórum e tb nestas questões de meteorologia..
Gostaria de adquirir uma estação meteorológica alguem me pode aconselhar uma com boa relação preço/qualidade?

Agradeço uma resposta;
Abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2012 às 21:54)

Quais são as condições e euros que pretendes gastar ?


----------



## Pedrop (29 Mai 2012 às 22:08)

Por volta de 200€...


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mai 2012 às 22:27)

Pedrop disse:


> Por volta de 200€...



Até esse valor tens bastantes....


----------



## Pedrop (29 Mai 2012 às 22:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> Até esse valor tens bastantes....



Mas para um pricipiante como eu.. Qual me recomendaria?


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mai 2012 às 22:39)

Pedrop disse:


> Mas para um pricipiante como eu.. Qual me recomendaria?



Bem, sou suspeito, mas WH3080, Lacrosse, Oregon..acho que andarão por esses preços....pois já comprei logo há 2 anos
Mas nesta altura talvez ainda fosse para a velhinha PCE-fws20, devido à frequencia.....


----------



## Pedrop (29 Mai 2012 às 22:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> Bem, sou suspeito, mas WH3080, Lacrosse, Oregon..acho que andarão por esses preços....pois já comprei logo há 2 anos



Ok, mt obrigado! Vou ver essas! Só uma questão eu li aqui no fórum mts foristas a dizer que fizeram um RS diferente do que a estação trazia ( refiro-me aquele com os pratos dos vasos)  No caso da wh3080 ou das outras que referiu isso é mesmo necessario?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2012 às 00:05)

Pedrop disse:


> Ok, mt obrigado! Vou ver essas! Só uma questão eu li aqui no fórum mts foristas a dizer que fizeram um RS diferente do que a estação trazia ( refiro-me aquele com os pratos dos vasos)  No caso da wh3080 ou das outras que referiu isso é mesmo necessario?



É sempre necessário. 

Consulta o tópico de Condições de instalação e standards para ficares a par desses aconselhamentos e venhas a ter dados mais representativos.


----------



## Pedrop (30 Mai 2012 às 17:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É sempre necessário.
> 
> Consulta o tópico de Condições de instalação e standards para ficares a par desses aconselhamentos e venhas a ter dados mais representativos.



Tenciono comprar a WH 3080, o problema é que em minha casa nao tenho um local com as condições ideais..  

Pensei neste local onde ta desenhada a estação na lateral de um telhado na imagem..
Parece-vos que a indicação do vento pode ser afectada pelo proprio telhado onde vai ser instalada?
E o vento que vem do lado da casa onde tem um telhado ainda mais alto, a medição é afectada por esse telhado? ( Vai ficar a cerca de 5m do telhado alto..)

Agradeço a vossa apreciação..
Pedro.


----------



## Pedrop (30 Mai 2012 às 18:04)

Pedrop disse:


> Tenciono comprar a WH 3080, o problema é que em minha casa nao tenho um local com as condições ideais..
> 
> Pensei neste local onde ta desenhada a estação na lateral de um telhado na imagem..
> Parece-vos que a indicação do vento pode ser afectada pelo proprio telhado onde vai ser instalada?
> ...



Agr é que vai a foto


----------



## Pedrop (30 Mai 2012 às 18:06)

Pedrop disse:


> Tenciono comprar a WH 3080, o problema é que em minha casa nao tenho um local com as condições ideais..
> 
> Pensei neste local onde ta desenhada a estação na lateral de um telhado na imagem..
> Parece-vos que a indicação do vento pode ser afectada pelo proprio telhado onde vai ser instalada?
> ...



Agr é que vai a foto


Nao tou a conseguir publicar a foto... Alguem sabe qual podeser o problema? clico em procurar insiro a imagem e ao submeter ela n aparece..


----------



## Estação SP (30 Mai 2012 às 18:07)

Boas.
Dentro dessas 3 estaçoes a que te recomendo mais é a PCE ou a WH3080 porque em questao de qualidade e preço sao muito boas.

Se quiseres já uma estaçao para a vida podes comprar a Davis Vue tens é de gastar mais 100€, isso depende de ti.

Mais alguma coisa pergunta.


----------



## Pedrop (30 Mai 2012 às 18:18)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas.
> Dentro dessas 3 estaçoes a que te recomendo mais é a PCE ou a WH3080 porque em questao de qualidade e preço sao muito boas.
> 
> Se quiseres já uma estaçao para a vida podes comprar a Davis Vue tens é de gastar mais 100€, isso depende de ti.
> ...



Nao tou a conseguir publicar a foto... Alguem sabe qual podeser o problema? clico em procurar insiro a imagem e ao submeter ela n aparece..


----------



## fablept (30 Mai 2012 às 20:30)

Pedrop disse:


> Nao tou a conseguir publicar a foto... Alguem sabe qual podeser o problema? clico em procurar insiro a imagem e ao submeter ela n aparece..



Aloja a foto num site como o http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Pedrop (30 Mai 2012 às 22:28)

Se eu tiver uma casa a 15 metros do local da estação, acham que afecta a medição do vento que vem do lado da casa? Estando a estação a 4m de altura e a casa com 8m..


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

Pedrop disse:


> Se eu tiver uma casa a 15 metros do local da estação, acham que afecta a medição do vento que vem do lado da casa? *Estando a estação a 4m de altura e a casa com 8m.*.



Poderá ter influencia, de certeza


----------



## Pedrop (31 Mai 2012 às 22:57)

filipe cunha disse:


> Poderá ter influencia, de certeza



Tou decidido, vai ser a wh 3080, alguem sabe se tenho acesso ao ponto de orvalho (dew point) na consola?

E qual o melhor site para a comprar?


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jun 2012 às 22:34)

Pedrop disse:


> Tou decidido, vai ser a wh 3080, alguem sabe se tenho acesso ao ponto de orvalho (dew point) na consola?
> 
> E qual o melhor site para a comprar?


Especificações: http://www.signatrol.com/product/185_weather-station-with-solar-power.html
Onde comprar, não sei


----------

